# Rational oven help



## jercooks845 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

I've had a lot of issues with this combi oven and after going back and forth with maintenance it still leaks at the door but most importantly the fan shuts down at random. Our rational tech said everything's been gone through and the hardware isn't the problem but he thinks it's the software. I've read through the manual and all that but was hoping someone here has prior experience dealing with this and can share some tips. It will get up to temp but I have to constantly check if the fan is running and if it isn't I can get it to start by selecting cool down and spraying water into the fan to get it to turn and start spinning. The cleaning cycle won't even make it through a no tab rinse!

Thanks all,

Jeremy


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

What model? How old is it? It does sound like it could be a software problem, however, why doesn't the tech update it? Or if it's a glitch in the update the revert back to original factory settings. 

Also a door seal leak isn't software problems, try spraying the retractable latch with wd40 and see if it extends any farther. Had the same problem a long time ago and it was the knobb sticking.


----------



## jercooks845 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's definitely a hand me down, I'm the sous of a student run restaurant in st.helena. The oven came from the main building and I assume it has taken years of abuse and neglect.

No: G12SG09082190117
(12/11/2009)

model number scc_102 6
Software scc-04-01-11


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok. I'm getting nothing from a quick google. When you said maintenance I'm figuring you mean the school maintenance person. By rational tech was it an in person service or phone? 
When I was still in the usa I found the best( figuratively speaking) service people were AFS. Your oven is old but I've used older without issues. I guarantee that if the software is 2011 then it need updated. The oven sounds like something is reading the fan motor overheating and tripping a safety feature to shut it down. Honestly I'm not sure, plus I'm so used to all electronic ovens here that I don't know what's involved with the gas safety features in a gas rational. 

I'm sure that to get it serviced probably that you need a different person attending to it. 

Wish I had a more helpful answer for you.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been using Rational ovens for years and never heard about one going bad. I would get in touch with Rational itself as I found them to be very professional, maybe they will suggest a solution. I am sure they would of hated this thread being read by the prospective buyers. I always recommend Rational to people as it is German engineering at it's best.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The leaking at the door could come from a dipping door.

I had a problem with the heat and steam leaking out from a corner of the door. It was leaking since day one. The technician from Rational identified the cause as the door gasket being too new and stiff, and said that with use, it will soften up and the perfect seal will be achieved. Years later, the leaking was still happening.

Then last night, I had an epiphany.

Today, I looked at the door and noticed that it dipped quite a bit more than the other, non-leaking, unit. So I unhinged the door, realigned it, and put it back in place. It stopped leaking! I was elated I almost fainted.

A word of advice, though, have people help you with the fixing process. The door is very heavy. I was doing it all by myself and I almost dropped it; can't imagined what I would feel if that disaster actually happened.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Have you tried reasoning with it?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

someday said:


> Have you tried reasoning with it?


Hahaha! That's great! I have a love/hate relationship with my Rational. It does a lot of things well and is wonderful most of the time. But it can be irrational at times. A few days ago I was roasting off steaks for a banquet and the door kept popping open prematurely. I wound up having to hold it shot for the last five minutes. This has happened a few times now.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

jercooks845 said:


> It's definitely a hand me down, I'm the sous of a student run restaurant in st.helena. The oven came from the main building and I assume it has taken years of abuse and neglect.
> 
> No: G12SG*0908*2190117
> (12/11/2009)
> ...


Hello Jercook,
Your device has been builded in August 2009
Try this link for a SW update :
https://www.connectedcooking.com/#/?clubUrl=fs4c%2Ffr_fr%2Fservice%2Fdevice_updates%2Findex.php
About your fan, check also: 

door contact
fanspeed not on lowest position


----------

